# 2000.5 S4 stumbles when fireing up and idels rough for a while



## dsulz4 (Oct 12, 2011)

when turning on my s4 it stumbles some times and idels rough for a while and sometimes while driving it stumbles and feels like i lose some power !?!
any ideas !?
i was thinking coil pack
bad air filter
fuel filter 
bad gas but i just filled up with shell 93 and always run 93 
let me know if anyone has any ideas for me!?
im new to this car i had a vw gti before


----------

